# Newbie to web building - how to do this?



## kpic (Mar 1, 2008)

Sorry, complete newbie here, not computer illiterate but completely new to website building. 

I have the idea in my head but actually implementing..ehh..

I want to have the "main site" with a little info on it and then you have to login\register to get access to a member area where there are links to a forum and a store. 

Here is what I have;

Host: Bluehost & I have a domain name

I signed up for "shopsite" and set it up at "www.mainsite\store" & I set up a forum at "www.mainsite\forum"

I was directed to a registering site that looks like it can do what I want "Locked Area", I would want the pro version as I need people to confirm their email addy.

For the actual HTM site building I have Dreamweaver (as part of CS4 master collection) I am used to using Premiere\PS & Encore but never used Dreamweaver although I think? it can do what I want??

So I think it would go like this;

Set up the main site in Dreamweaver with the Locked Area pro code in there and the links to the store and forum (but not sure if thats how it would work)
and then upload that to Bluehost.

Thanks!


----------



## Tikuf (Mar 5, 2010)

Well if you want any kind of automation to it your going to need to get a script or entire php and database system. HTML will not be able to do this for you. 

There are lots of free ones out there but I need to know a bit more of what you want to happen behind the scenes. Like, is it just register, or you do want money? Do you want public to view put not touch the system,ect.


----------



## kpic (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks for the reply,

When you first hit the main site you can see the forum and store but if you click it you get a message that says you need to register to access them. Of course if you are already registered you can log in here. I do not wish to have payment for access but I want to confirm the email address, this is where that "locked area" script (I guess it is a script) would come in.

Then when you are in the main site and a registered user you have access to the forum (which I already have pretty much setup at "www.mainsite\forum" using phpBB) 

and a store (which I already have pretty much setup through shopsite at "www.mainsite\store")

So I would need all of this to come together on the main homepage (will Dreamweaver be able to do this or is it HTML only?). One thing I did not think of till now is would someone be able to bypass the access to the forum\store by simply typing in "www.mainsite\forum" ?? and bypassing the need to login at the homepage?


----------



## Tikuf (Mar 5, 2010)

OK, well dreamweaver CAN do it but I don't think you know the scripting language to do it in. Because for something you like that you would need things like cookies, session control, database of uses, mail system, call back activation. All done in PHP not html.

Keeping with the theme of (free, open source scripts). I would look into a Content Management System for your main site like Joomla. Then you can use a Bridge script to bridge the PhpBB2 and the Joomla Databases so that they use the same usernames and passwords when they register. There is also many free shopping cart scripts that can be bridged with Joomla or Intergrated into it directly.

I think you will be much happier with this setup because it WILL work, and your not playing with session control and trying to figure out how that works.

Note: Joomla is MASSIVE system with tons of free plugins but very easy to setup.


----------



## kpic (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks Tikuf for your help, I got the Joomla site built (was much easier than it sounded) and I'll play around now with integrating the whole thing. Thanks for getting me started!


----------



## helmeta (May 25, 2011)

I think you will be much happier with this setup because it WILL work, and your not playing with session control and trying to figure out how that works.

HostMonster Coupon


----------



## kilonox (Dec 3, 2010)

Welcome to the Tech Support Forums!

When designing a website, you need to have a basic understanding of HTML, CSS and, for more dynamic experiences, JavaScript. Also, in order to do what you want to do, you can use PHP and SQL. 

HTML: The bread and butter of any web designer. You will spend most of your time as a designer here! The first step is to find a good tutorial to help you learn this essential part! Link: HTML Tutorial

CSS: Now that you have the basics, lets give your site a bit more style! CSS will allow you to do things that are nearly impossible with pure HTML, such as create multi-column sites. As an alternative, you can find free templates to get you started. Link: CSS Tutorial

JavaScript: As a web designer, there will be many times when you will need to use JavaScript! It can help you validate forms, get stats about your visitor's computer, and much more! Link: JavaScript Tutorial

PHP & SQL: These two go hand and hand, like peas and carrots . PHP is what handles information and SQL stores it. While each one is it's own learning experience, always start with PHP!
Link: PHP Tutorial
Link: SQL Tutorial

Remember, there is more to Web Design then just this (Images, Hosts, ASP (its dying :O), XML, AJAX, VBscript, jQuery, Flash), but you need to learn the very basics before you can create an advanced web site like what you listed above!

Good luck on you travels in the world of webdesign! (its funny cause its a world of warcraft reference)

~Zach


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

This thread is super old....

If you still need help feel free to bump it.

I would use the forum login on the main page and lock the links out unless your logged in.

Would be pretty simple to get up and running as all the DBs are created by the forum


----------

